# Pork and Hops Grand Junction... got butt kicked again



## bbally (Sep 11, 2010)

Just got back from Pork and Hops in Grand Junction Colorado.

It was a very well run event and the staff did an excellent job in putting the event on for everyone.

I did not do well in any of the normal meat catagories and am pretty sure I won't ever.  So I had a good time since I was really just go around meeting people and finding out what they were doing and then back to tending my cooker and getting the stuff ready to turn in on time.

Got everything in on time.

In the add on category Anything Butt I did the salmon again.  Ended up second in the winner take all event.  Missed first by 1.3 points.  Had one judge that did not like fish... have lots of judges with 9 9 9 which was nice to see.  But another team had more nines.  It was good to see nice scores on the salmon.

They also had a desert category.  Did fifth place in that with my weber kettle whiskey cake.

It was a good time as usual and a lot of fun to meet people I have not seen since HavaBarBQ.

I took some pictures, I will post them on the thread later.


----------



## erain (Sep 11, 2010)

still sounds like you did pretty good to me... cant wait for the pics...


----------



## rdknb (Sep 11, 2010)

me too looking forward to pics


----------



## mossymo (Sep 11, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that at all, if I ever enter anything I will be proud to place in any category. You done very well, congrats !!!


----------



## tom37 (Sep 11, 2010)

bbally,

First of all congrats!!!!! on the fish and the desert.

Sounds like it was a normal contest with you saying there was one judge that must not have liked fish.

I may get some grief here but I think that every contest is a crap shoot!!!! That is unless you are rich and can attend every one possible and at that point I feel you have an advantage. But I honestly feel that if you are an every day joe and make it to a hand full of comps a year, that you are playin the cards. I don't know how many times I have read it on here, you cant cook my time, you have to cook it till its ready. Yet at a contest they want you to cook it by time and have it perfect down to a 10 minute window. To me it seems more like a can you keep it warm and presentable until turn in time. I only do a few a year so I don't get all worked up over it to much.

But you hit the nail on the head. The best part I think is getting to talk to all the different folks and check out all the new neat things that the people have brought with them. As long as you had a great time, thats all that matters.


----------



## bassman (Sep 11, 2010)

Congratulations, Bob.  I was going to come down, but couldn't get away from this durned yard sale.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations Bob, happy for your recognized entries. It sounds like you enjoyed yourself, and that makes it a good day. It's all good my friend.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like ya had a good time and that's what matters.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats a second in any category is great but going and having fun is the best part


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 12, 2010)

First off congrats on the placing and having your name called out. Now if you had fun and learned alittle bit then I would say that you did good. But then we are our own worst critics too.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrat Bob

Just competing is an accomplishment for most of us and to place like you did is a big deal - Good for you man


----------



## bbally (Sep 12, 2010)

My Salmon Score on Anything Butt:

Judge one: 9,7,8  Judge two: 9,9,9  Judge three: 9,9,8  Judge four: 9,8,9  Judge five: 9,9,9 Judge Six: 9,9,9

I like the scores, I am happy with the result.  Anything Butt is all or nothing, so no name called, but out of 26 entries I am happy with how far this cured smoked salmon dish has come from my first attempts at a KCBS , event four years ago.

I was also happy with the desert.  I did a whiskey cake, baked in in the weber on a pizza stone and did the Jim Beam sauce in the black iron skillet.   Judge one:  9,9,9  Judge two: 9,9,9 Judge Three:  8,8,8  Judge four: 8,9,9 Judge five: 8,9,9  Judge six: 9,8,9

The rest of the normal meats I just plain sucked at for this contest.

Like I said lots of fun and great time drinking the ice cold ones and cookin' food!


----------



## bbally (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## pineywoods (Sep 13, 2010)

Great pics and some nice looking turn in boxes too


----------

